

Show HN: Group/as - Social Network Grouping made easy (Google+) - djtidau
http://group.as/

======
djtidau
Hey All, I am the creator of Group/as, a site that was made to try to be the
central place for all of these 'circle' lists being made on Google+.

As far as I know it is the only community driven site of its kind. It has
gained a bit of traction these last couple of weeks and has just been updated
to allow visitors to create custom groups.

It is still a little rough and has some way to go but I would love some
feedback and would appreciate any suggestions.

